# Leica lllc Conversion



## Vivian Bevelle Yancey (Jan 21, 2021)

We bought a box of cameras 20 years ago at an auction.  There is one that is beautiful and we put it away (from the kids) but it has been sitting in a drawer for 20 years.  We also have a Cannon from the 60's that was my fathers and he bought it overseas when he was in the Air Force.  What should I do with them?  And I apologize it this is the wrong place to ask.


----------



## John Fantastic (Jan 22, 2021)

Hello Vivian, Good morning. Pictures will help. Ebay is a good marketplace to determine the price of your camera. Look at successful transactions not the asking price of the seller.


----------



## Vivian Bevelle Yancey (Jan 22, 2021)

post: 4074059, member: 247461"]Hello Vivian, Good morning. Pictures will help. Ebay is a good marketplace to determine the price of your camera. Look at successful transactions not the asking price of the seller. [/QUOTE]
View attachment 202695


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 22, 2021)

I'd say from looking at "sold" IIIc's on the bay that yours might be worth $150-300.  Just a guess anyway.


----------



## Vivian Bevelle Yancey (Jan 22, 2021)

webestang64 said:


> I'd say from looking at "sold" IIIc's on the bay that yours might be worth $150-300.  Just a guess anyway.


Thank you for taking a look!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 23, 2021)

Hi Vivian,

Your Leica’s value is determined mostly by how bad the buyer wants to buy it. LOL

As I can see from the pictures, the chrome is peeling off on the bottom plate, being corroded in time. I’ve seen many like yours going from $150 to $450 depending on the rarity. The IIIc was a cheaper produced camera due to the war efforts but there are rare models out there that command more $$.

I suggest checking the collectiblend.com and eBay.

Good luck.


----------

